# Elimination diet help



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm embarking on an elmination diet tomorrow to identify if I have a food intolerance. I basically have to eliminate all foods that have been found to be common problems for people.

I'm struggling for breakfast ideas. I usually have omelettes but I can't have eggs! :crying: I also can't have dairy (I won't have soya) or citrus fruit, cereals (except rice) and a bunch of other stuff. Can anyone help me with ideas please?

So far I've come up with smoked salmon & aspargus (seems weird but I'm going to give it a go) & bacon, mushroom and tomato. I want to avoid fruit due to the sugars.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Katie.. Ive got a skin condition which flares up due to milk and dairy.... I drink rice milk which has no dairy, lactose or soya and its tastey..! its called 'rice dream'

Not the answer to your questions but thought id throw that in there.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lxm said:


> Hey Katie.. Ive got a skin condition which flares up due to milk and dairy.... I drink rice milk which has no dairy, lactose or soya and its tastey..! its called 'rice dream'
> 
> Not the answer to your questions but thought id throw that in there.


Thanks, forgot about that & wasn't a fan of almond. I'll look online...I could have that with rice krispies  though not the best start to the day :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

can you not have muesli katy ??


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I think eliminating everything is ott. I would start with wheat and wheat containing products and go from there, as these seem to cause most problems and can lead to signs of other intolerances - such as dairy. If after eliminating wheat you still have bloating / IBS symptoms / skin conditions etc then look at eliminitaing other allergens such as dairy, eggs, citrus etc. Most people find it's wheat where the problem lies.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> can you not have muesli katy ??


Nope...can't have any cereal other than rice. I also ideally don't want many carbs in my diet so whilst I'll inclcude rice products in my diet, I won't have much.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bayman said:


> I think eliminating everything is ott. I would start with wheat and wheat containing products and go from there, as these seem to cause most problems and can lead to signs of other intolerances - such as dairy. If after eliminating wheat you still have bloating / IBS symptoms / skin conditions etc then look at eliminitaing other allergens such as dairy, eggs, citrus etc. Most people find it's wheat where the problem lies.


I'm actually following a prescribed plan. Besides, I already tried no wheat or gluten when on the Paleo diet.

The elimination diet is only for 2 weeks and then I start to reintroduce difference things at a time.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fry some onions,garlic in olive oil, cook slowly and add some thyme, then add half a can of baked beans and have it with a jacket potato

Just read low carbs, my bad


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Afghan said:


> Fry some onions,garlic in olive oil, cook slowly and add some thyme, then add half a can of baked beans and have it with a jacket potato
> 
> Just read low carbs, my bad


And, absolutely eveything in that (except thyme & olive oil) is not allowed :laugh:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

How about a mixed green salad with some avocado or olive oil dressing and cold cuts of meat?

I quite like that kind of thing as a first meal sometimes for a change.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

smoked salmon & aspargus actually sounds like the better breakfast to have id stick with that .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> How about a mixed green salad with some avocado or olive oil dressing and cold cuts of meat?
> 
> I quite like that kind of thing as a first meal sometimes for a change.


Mmmm, yeah I guess...just that that's pretty much what I'm having for lunches, along with risotto and soup (not in one day! :laugh

I'll give it a go then on the days where I'm not having it for lunch...I do prefer fresher breakfasts as opposed to the more kind of heavy things like bacon.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Have you had a York type blood test for food intolerances?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> Mmmm, yeah I guess...just that that's pretty much what I'm having for lunches, along with risotto and soup (not in one day! :laugh
> 
> I'll give it a go then on the days where I'm not having it for lunch...I do prefer fresher breakfasts as opposed to the more kind of heavy things like bacon.


For two weeks it's not so bad having a more restricted range of things. Have tried a few elimination diets of my own devising before, and about two-three weeks is my threshold for tolerance for the restrictions.

Am like you that I prefer light breakfasts. I do eat a lot early in the day, but spread it over several hours rather than pig out all in one go.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

i will keep an eye on this as im going to do the same ...at the moment im on no wheat no dairy ( im lactose intolerant) and no gluten ....feel abit better but not bloat free!!!! let us know how you find it .....p.s i have kara milk which is coconut based can get it in tesco...really nice in porridge if you dont want oat milk or soya .....rice milk isnt too bad but not my favourite !!!


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

No dairy and no carbs... Man that's tough. Your salmon looks the best to me so far. I'm void of ideas :/


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> For two weeks it's not so bad having a more restricted range of things. Have tried a few elimination diets of my own devising before, and about two-three weeks is my threshold for tolerance for the restrictions.
> 
> Am like you that I prefer light breakfasts. I do eat a lot early in the day, but spread it over several hours rather than pig out all in one go.


Yeah I'll be alright. I know I will..and it's worth it in the end!



Vickky said:


> i will keep an eye on this as im going to do the same ...at the moment im on no wheat no dairy ( im lactose intolerant) and no gluten ....feel abit better but not bloat free!!!! let us know how you find it .....p.s i have kara milk which is coconut based can get it in tesco...really nice in porridge if you dont want oat milk or soya .....rice milk isnt too bad but not my favourite !!!


Ooo, I'll look into that. Thanks 

I'll give an update


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I did this and found out that dairy and wheat were causing me to get hives. Now I just eat all natural gluten and lactose free foods. You can buy gluten free products they are just a little more expensive. You could always make your own food with gluten free flour. Protein pancakes? I use gluten free flour and 1 egg. Egg's dont seem to be the problem usually. As people say its probably gluten and lactose. May I ask what symptoms you get?


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

When you realise you can have eggs again, smoked salmon and eggs is pretty much the best breakfast in the history of everything. Both something I never have much outside a keto diet but if everyone ate it for breakfast we'd be doing well..


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Katy,

Is the elimination of the milk part of dairy to cut out lactose, or just milk full stop? I have a lactose intolerance and so I now do two things. Firstly whenever I do drink milk I buy something called lacto-free which you can get as fresh or UHT. It is normal milk with lactase added so the lactose is reduced to less than 1% of normal levels, and means I can still have milk on and in everything I always did. The second thing I do is carry lactase capsules around with me, so if I can't avoid normal milk then I take some of these with it and it means I don't get my normal issues. These are unfortunately wind (chronic :lol: ) discomfort and in had cases eczema as well.

Good luck though. :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Moonbeam said:


> I did this and found out that dairy and wheat were causing me to get hives. Now I just eat all natural gluten and lactose free foods. You can buy gluten free products they are just a little more expensive. You could always make your own food with gluten free flour. Protein pancakes? I use gluten free flour and 1 egg. Egg's dont seem to be the problem usually. As people say its probably gluten and lactose. May I ask what symptoms you get?


Unfortunately in a lot of those products there is potato in them and that's excluded but is the first thing that I can introduce so I will be turning to those products at that time. When eggs are reintroduced breakfast will be far easier!

My symptoms are a poorly tummy.



mark22 said:


> When you realise you can have eggs again, smoked salmon and eggs is pretty much the best breakfast in the history of everything. Both something I never have much outside a keto diet but if everyone ate it for breakfast we'd be doing well..


I agree...that's what I often had. Though smoked salmon can be pricey so haven't had it too frequently.



DiggyV said:


> Katy,
> 
> Is the elimination of the milk part of dairy to cut out lactose, or just milk full stop? I have a lactose intolerance and so I now do two things. Firstly whenever I do drink milk I buy something called lacto-free which you can get as fresh or UHT. It is normal milk with lactase added so the lactose is reduced to less than 1% of normal levels, and means I can still have milk on and in everything I always did. The second thing I do is carry lactase capsules around with me, so if I can't avoid normal milk then I take some of these with it and it means I don't get my normal issues. These are unfortunately wind (chronic :lol: ) discomfort and in had cases eczema as well.
> 
> Good luck though. :thumb:


It's not just lactose, it's something else that for the life of me I can't remember! I've tried that locto-free and it's really nice, expecially because it's full fat!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

most of the gluten free products are made from cournflour and rice flour.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Genius make excellent gluten/wheat free bread. 1 slice toasted with with your choice of protein on top (fish, chicken, peanut butter)

Or try a selection of cold meats and a small banana


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Moonbeam said:


> most of the gluten free products are made from cournflour and rice flour.


I can't have corn 



Mighty Sparrow said:


> Genius make excellent gluten/wheat free bread. 1 slice toasted with with your choice of protein on top (fish, chicken, peanut butter)
> 
> Or try a selection of cold meats and a small banana
> 
> View attachment 74944


They all have things like potato or yeast etc in...the elimination diet is incredibly restrictive. I have found a rice bread loaf which I can have but it tastes rank! :laugh:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Selection of cold meat it is then!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Selection of cold meat it is then!!


Ha ha, damn...cold meat  how will I cope 

I had smoked salmon and asparagus this morning and was surprised at just how nice it was so that's one breakfast I'll continue to have.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I love smoked salmon, if it wasnt so expensive and salty I'd have it everyday!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> I love smoked salmon, if it wasnt so expensive and salty I'd have it everyday!!!


Yeah that's the thing...it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow so your pretty much eliminating everything  Your just going to have to eat like a cavewomen 

probiotics help me when I get bloated, or a cup of peppermint tea usually does the trick if I accidently eat something I shouldnt.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Moonbeam said:


> Wow so your pretty much eliminating everything  Your just going to have to eat like a cavewomen
> 
> probiotics help me when I get bloated, or a cup of peppermint tea usually does the trick if I accidently eat something I shouldnt.


I don't get any bloating which is good  That can cause people some real discomfort. I have been given prescribed probiotics but that made no difference.

It is a lot that I'm eliminating. The brief list is:

Beef :crying: (I'm going to miss my steak)

Mixed meat products like sausages (becuase you can't know what's in them e.g. rusk)

Potatoes

Onion

Sweetcorn

Baked beans

Citrus fruit

All cereals (except rice)

All dairy

Tea

Coffee

Alcohol

Citrus drinks

Yeast

Minegar

Mistards

Chocolate

Brocolli & related families e.g. cauliflower, cabbage

But it's only for 2 weeks and then I can start reintroducing things. The bonus is that I'll lose weight and at the moment I can't train so thia will help


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

i remmber doing this diet for 3 months and guess what at the end they said it wasnt the food intolorence,gave me few tablets and in a week i was perfect............


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

liamo69 said:


> i remmber doing this diet for 3 months and guess what at the end they said it wasnt the food intolorence,gave me few tablets and in a week i was perfect............


For me I'm pretty sure it's nothing else...I've been through the mill with specialists and Dr's etc


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> I don't get any bloating which is good  That can cause people some real discomfort. I have been given prescribed probiotics but that made no difference.
> 
> It is a lot that I'm eliminating. The brief list is:
> 
> ...


Wow that is a good elimination list. Yeah you will lose a bit of weight which can be good for some. I think I lost around 9lbs when I did this. Good luck on finding the culprit


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

rice crispies FTW


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Moonbeam said:


> Wow that is a good elimination list. Yeah you will lose a bit of weight which can be good for some. I think I lost around 9lbs when I did this. Good luck on finding the culprit


Yeah, weight loss isn't really the desired result for most on here! I can't have any muscle wasting so will be keeping my protein up.



eezy1 said:


> rice crispies FTW


Yeah but with rice milk? Not great. Also very carby!

Had more smoked salmon and aspargus this morning and tomorrow I'm going to have home roast ham with slow roast tomatos which I'll enjoy 

I'm making copella apple juice and elderflower jelly for something sweet incase I get massive cravings.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I know it's another CHO source, but are you aloud buckwheat? Pan roasting it makes it taste awesome. Even for sprinkling on food to give it a little kick (ground or not). Also, sprouting it, and other foods can add a lot of diversity to ones diet. I buy my sprouted foods as I get them cheap, but at the moment my favorite are sprouted sunflower seeds (early stages, if you carry on sprouting them you get sunflower greens - nice to).


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

And chestnuts... Nom, nom.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> I know it's another CHO source, but are you aloud buckwheat? Pan roasting it makes it taste awesome. Even for sprinkling on food to give it a little kick (ground or not). Also, sprouting it, and other foods can add a lot of diversity to ones diet. I buy my sprouted foods as I get them cheap, but at the moment my favorite are sprouted sunflower seeds (early stages, if you carry on sprouting them you get sunflower greens - nice to).


Nope, can't have buckwheat. I'm doing alright though with what I've planned so far


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> Nope, can't have buckwheat. I'm doing alright though with what I've planned so far


Yeah, I suppose 2 weeks isn't to long. I've just had a wisdom tooth out, so am on the 'eliminate every thing that is solid and requires chewing' diet. But unlike your's, I can make most foods on the diet work with water and a blender.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, I suppose 2 weeks isn't to long. I've just had a wisdom tooth out, so am on the 'eliminate every thing that is solid and requires chewing' diet. But unlike your's, I can make most foods on the diet work with water and a blender.


Yeah when Lorian had a tooth out I made lots of different soups for him. No fun though eh! You on any pain killers?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> Yeah when Lorian had a tooth out I made lots of different soups for him. No fun though eh! You on any pain killers?


I took some last night, as the "tooth extraction manual" I was given said to do so, before the anesthetic wore off. But it's not been to bad. It's more that I find stuff like this really gross, and the thought of it makes me a little uneasy, lol. Dentist was good, although I did manage to swear in relief of the event ending, which Im not sure went down to well?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> I took some last night, as the "tooth extraction manual" I was given said to do so, before the anesthetic wore off. But it's not been to bad. It's more that I find stuff like this really gross, and the thought of it makes me a little uneasy, lol. Dentist was good, although I did manage to swear in relief of the event ending, which Im not sure went down to well?


What the swearing? Nah, I've sworn loads when in pain and with medics, shouted 'fvck' just last Friday :laugh:...I'm sure they're used to it!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> Nope, can't have buckwheat. I'm doing alright though with what I've planned so far


By the sounds of it you are only allowed to eat air and sunshine... would drive me insane!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> By the sounds of it you are only allowed to eat air and sunshine... would drive me insane!!!


Ha ha...nah, lots of veggies, meat and rice with mulitple herbs. I'll be fine. It's not that bad. I'm not sticking with it until after Valentine's day though (want to enjoy steak and bubbly), so although I'm mainly sitcking to it now I won't be too strict. Just had some bubbly ffs! :laugh: Was celebrating something. But I'm still laying off wheat and dairy. The true test will be 15th onwards...


----------

